# "the Lolita" (series Hoof)



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

hello gentlemen

"The Lolita" is the name of a beautiful cat who is my neighbor, the fork is plum and oak tops, Asian? , Boj.
The 12 cm. height and robustness make it perfect for my pocket, finished with linseed oil and love.

Hope you like it, ........... Alf


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

what a wonderful slingshot! and a wonderful cat!!

lovely work Alf


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

that is really nice, is that a pocket knife in photo 7?


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

You are some kind of freakishly huge person or that is a very small knife. Regardless, the fork is a prize. Good work.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning mate!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

as always amigo..... perfecto


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> what a wonderful slingshot! and a wonderful cat!!
> 
> lovely work Alf


Hey Andy

We love the creativity and make slingshots.

Master thank you very much ..... Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Jaxter said:


> that is really nice, is that a pocket knife in photo 7?


Hi matt
I have a small collection of knives and this model is one of them, is very sharp, measuring, closed 3 cm. open and 5 cm. (Knives Taramundi, Asturias - Spain).

Cheers ...... Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Rayshot said:


> You are some kind of freakishly huge person or that is a very small knife. Regardless, the fork is a prize. Good work.


Hello Master
the knife is very small.
Thank you very much "Ray"


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Stunning mate!


Thank you very much Master.

A hug ..... Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

newconvert said:


> as always amigo..... perfecto


Hola Mark

otra pezuña cachonda para perrear por mis bosques .









Muchas gracias maestro ............... Alf


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Top Shelf again Alfshooter! That is a lovely catty, (x2).


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Gorgeous!

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

alfshooter said:


> hello gentlemen
> 
> "The Lolita" is the name of a beautiful cat who is my neighbor, the fork is plum and oak tops, Asian? , Boj.
> The 12 cm. height and robustness make it perfect for my pocket, finished with linseed oil and love.
> ...


thats a stunner that is pal verry nice


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Thats a beauty. Looks like alot of fun to shoot too









-f00bs


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice Alf, great work


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Simple yet elegant, nice accent work!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Bravo Alf! That's really awesome. Love mini knife, I had two cats like yours.


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

alfshooter said:


> that is really nice, is that a pocket knife in photo 7?


Hi matt
I have a small collection of knives and this model is one of them, is very sharp, measuring, closed 3 cm. open and 5 cm. (Knives Taramundi, Asturias - Spain).

Cheers ...... Alf
[/quote]
that is an awesome little knife


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Beautiful work! Love the smallness of the slingshot and the bottom caps!


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Ayyyy Dolor, ya me volviste a dar. Ta chula la lolis mi Alfashooter. ¿¿No se encontro el nombre por aquello de la novela aquella de la niña?? Saludos







.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Hello friends

Many thanks to all for your words, I'm very happy.

I'm back in action.

A hug .... Alf


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Good job, that ss is beautyful.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hola[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]tío,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]no[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]me di cuenta[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]del[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]pequeño cuchillo[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]en su[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]nueva creación,[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]lo que parece[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]un trabajo maravilloso[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)], bonito[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]![/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]un fuerte abrazo[/background]


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Xidoo said:


> Ayyyy Dolor, ya me volviste a dar. Ta chula la lolis mi Alfashooter. ¿¿No se encontro el nombre por aquello de la novela aquella de la niña?? Saludos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hola Maestro Xidoo

Sé refiere a la "Pataki " ? oooo deme pistas .

Me gusta su ironia nen , afilada como los buenos cuchillos .
Un abrazote señor Xidoo ....... Tio Alf


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

tokSick said:


> Good job, that ss is beautyful.


Thank you very much matt

a hug


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

newconvert said:


> [background=rgb(245,245,245)]Hola[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]tío,[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]no[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]me di cuenta[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]del[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]pequeño cuchillo[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]en su[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]nueva creación,[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)] [/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]lo que parece[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]un trabajo maravilloso[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)], bonito[/background][background=rgb(245,245,245)]![/background]
> [background=rgb(245,245,245)]un fuerte abrazo[/background]


Hola Mark

Si te interesa , yo visito de vez en cuando una pagina bastante buena , " Armasblancas.com " , no estoy metido en su foro , no tengo tiempo pero estoy interesado en hacer algo de cuchillos , he cogido de casa varios cuchillos viejos y les voy a poner tapas y experimentare con ellos .

Muchas gracias ...... tu tio honorifico ...... Alf


----------

